# Home Depot GE water heater



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother in law just called and told me his 4 year old GE nat. gas 40 gallon just failed. He wanted to put in a power vent, but Depot said to get the warranty had to take it in for store credit. Is the Depot carrying power vents these days.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I belive they r


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't seen any.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

He called me and said they had Rheem 50 gallon for around 1200.


----------



## msheldonmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it all depends on your region. If there is more demand for power vent installation I'm pretty sure that they will try to accommodate.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

They've been carrying them for years. At least in this area.


----------

